# Reflections On Easter



## Aquarius (Mar 20, 2016)

*Reflections on Easter



*​
The highest and most important of all Christian Church Festivals is Easter. Did you know that its date depends on the Moon, a full Moon to be precise? This year 2016 Easter falls on 27[SUP]th[/SUP] March, whereas in the year 2011 it took place on 24[SUP]th[/SUP] April, in 2010 on 4[SUP]th[/SUP]  April, in 2009 on 12[SUP]th[/SUP] April and in 2008 very early indeed on 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] March. If you have ever wondered, like I used to do, why the Easter dates should fluctuate so wildly, you may find the result of my investigations into this matter of interest.

It is a well-known fact by now that the event Christianity commemorates as Easter was originally a celebration that honoured the resurrection of all nature. Its date was based on astrological calculations. With the appearance of Christianity this feast was adopted as Easter and a biblical event into the church’s calendars. One cannot help wondering how much our modern day church fathers are aware that the date for their Easter festivities to this day is based on astrology/astronomy, which in the olden days still were one.

A long time ago, to be precise in the year 325 AD, the tenderly guiding hand of the Unseen, who on all levels of life cares and provides for every need of our whole world and all its inhabitants, plant, animal and human alike, steered the members of the Church Council of Nicaea into an important decision. At one of their meetings the Church fathers decreed that Easter should from then onwards be celebrated on the first Sunday following the first full Moon after the vernal equinox. Should the full moon occur on a Sunday, Easter would have to wait until the following Sunday. That is why to this day the date of Easter can fluctuate so wildly.

Clearly, the underlying reason for coming to this decision is an astrological one. The timing of Easter was simply taken over from the pagan traditions. They were ever more forcefully suppressed by the followers of the Christian faith, when this belief system spread. In the same way many of the ancient pagan customs were gradually integrated into the new faith and re-appeared, only thinly disguised, in its celebrations.

The vernal equinox is the event that marks the Sun’s entry into Aries. Its date fluctuates slightly from year to year. A full Moon is visible in the sky each time the Sun and the Moon are in exact opposition to each other. At Easter the two signs of the zodiac involved are cardinal Aries, the point of all new beginnings, and cardinal Libra, the sign of marriage and partnerships. The spring equinox brings us the renewal of the marriage vows between Heaven and Earth, so that new life may spring forth on all its levels. Let me illustrate how the Easter date is calculated with an example. In the year 2008 the first full Moon after the equinox took place on Friday the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] March. Easter therefore had to be celebrated as early as the 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] March. All very simple, don’t you think?

Ah, as ever there’s more to this than meets the eye. It is remarkable that each time the Sun moves into one of the cardinal signs is marked by a special event, either an equinox or a solstice which calls for a special celebration, whose origins are lost in the mists of time. Somehow humankind has always known, in the earliest stages of our colonisation of planet Earth we probably merely sensed instinctively that Cardinal energy brings to our world some kind of a new beginning, when a fresh outburst of creative ideas from the highest levels of life flow into our race’s consciousness. It is more than likely that you and I spent quite a few of our past lifetimes in some of the pagan traditions. If that were not the case, we would hardly be interested in matters like this one. So, shall we continue with our investigations?

We probably took part in rituals of worship that celebrated the Sun’s entry into Aries as the rebirth of the Sun for our world. Worshipping the Sun and the elements was all humankind knew in those days. Anything of a higher nature would have been impossible for us to grasp so early on. What a long way we and our world have come since then! Now that at last we are learning to look beyond the end of our noses and deeper into what happened and why, it can be recognised that everything that took place in our world, even in ancient times, invariably had hidden esoteric meanings and was of great significance.

With this understanding it comes clear why the most important focal point of all earthly acts of worship has always been the Sun, who in the olden days was celebrated as the giver and source of all life. Over the ages, this theme remained unchanged. It was just that, as our race slowly progressed into a greater comprehension of spiritual ideas, the symbol given by the wise ones in charge of us on the Highest levels for this provider of life became a different one. God’s truth is unchangeable. It’s just that from time to time the name and description of a concept has to alter, so that we can grasp its meaning better, although the underlying truth remains unchanged. That is why God’s truth, which from the very beginning of Earth life has been with us, is that the Sun in the sky above us is a physical manifestation and at the same time a symbol of the Great Light, the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. How wonderful that all the ancient rituals and ceremonies that are still known to our world already contained this message in seed form!

Let us turn to astrology to help us understand that truly for all earthlings Easter is  the most sacred time of the year. This has nothing – and yet, in a way everything – to do with Christianity. What I mean is a much higher and elevated version of the Christianity that our world has known, up to now.  Although many to this day are as yet unaware of the true meaning of their celebrations, they are taking part in a great Cosmic event, in which every lifeform on all life’s levels throughout the whole of Creation is involved. Our Creator has wisely provided that in Aries the Sun should be in its exaltation, so that as it moves through this sign the life force pours particularly powerfully into all life, not only that of the Earth. Our Sun is but one of the many outer physical and spiritual manifestations of the Universal Christ Spirit’s energies that are constantly flowing from the highest levels into all life, including that of the Earth, to support and maintain it.

The vernal equinox marks the points when, on the physical level of the life on our planet, the strength of the Sun is at its greatest in the Northern hemisphere and at its lowest in the Southern hemisphere, and vice versa. Yet, there is no need to suspect that one part could be receiving preferential treatment. Because of our oneness on the inner level, everybody constantly receives the Sun’s blessings, wherever they may be. After the gradual slowing down of the life force on our planet during the autumn and winter months in the Northern hemisphere, spring is the time of year designed to help all growing things of the Earth to forge ahead with great vigour. The Southern part of our globe has to wait its turn for this to happen until six months later.

The words Easter and its German equivalent Ostern have their origin in Ēostre or Ostara, Old English: Ēastre, Northumbrian dialect Ēostre; Old High German: Ôstara, is a Germanic divinity who, by way of the Germanic month bearing her name, Northumbrian: Ēosturmōnaþ; West Saxon: Ēastermōnaþ; Old High German: Ôstarmânoth, is the namesake of the festival of Easter. Ēostre is attested by the Venerable Bede c.673-735, English theologian and historian, who in his  eighth century work ‘The Reckoning of Time’ states that during Ēosturmōnaþ, the equivalent of April, the pagan Anglo-Saxons had held feasts in Eostre’s honor, but that this tradition had died out by his time. It was replaced by the Christian Paschal month, a celebration of the resurrection of Jesus.

By way of linguistic reconstruction, the matter of a goddess called Austrō in the Proto-Germanic language has been examined in detail since the foundation of Germanic philology in the 19th century by scholar Jacob Grimm and others. As the Germanic languages descend from Proto-Indo-European (PIE), linguists have traced the name to a Proto-Indo-European goddess of the dawn Hewsṓs (Ausṓs), from which descends the Common Germanic divinity from whom Ēostre and Ostara are held to descend. Scholars have linked the goddess’ name to a variety of Germanic personal names, a series of location names in England, over 150 2nd century BCE matronae Austriahenae – inscriptions discovered in Germany, and have debated whether or not Eostre is an invention of Bede’s. Theories connecting Ēostre with records of Germanic Easter customs, including hares and eggs, have been proposed. Ēostre and Ostara are sometimes referenced in modern popular culture and are venerated in some forms of Germanic neopaganism.

The three videos below are about the origins of the religions of our world. It is not hard to see from them that the Jesus legend is but a new version and a re-interpretation  of an ancient myth that has been with our race for a very long time.




[*=center]Video 1 
 
[*=center]Video 2  
[*=center]Video 3  
 
Part 2
The ancient Egyptian myth of Isis and Osiris reinterpreted and retold in the Jesus legend.

​


[*=center]‘The Christian Adoption of Egyptian Iconography, Symbolism And Myth’ 

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *


 


​


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 20, 2016)

So - A singular event happened at various times. Buses round my way are like that...


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 21, 2016)

_*Easter Message From The Angels
*_​ 
​And  now, I would like to share with you the essence of a White Eagle  teaching that appeared in Stella Polaris April/May 2007 under the title  ‘An Easter Message From White Eagle given Easter Sunday 1933.’ 

The spiritual Universe is singing to you and your world this morning.  And those whose inner ears have opened and whose hearts are tuned into  the higher and highest realities of life can hear the glory of the  message that at this time descends from the Heavens onto the Earth,  which we are bringing to you. Alas, many in your midst are so sad and  distracted by the cares of the material world that they cannot yet hear  us. We are glad that ever increasing numbers of you are making good  progress on their spiritual pathway. 

Through sheer hard work, determination and perseverance, you have come a  long way on your evolutionary road, which inevitably is strewn with the  trials and tribulations that are necessary to help each one of you to  grow ever more Heaven-tall. You have arrived at the point where you can  hear our voices calling from the world of light, your true home: ‘Wake  up, beloved children of the Earth. A new day is dawning for all those  who weep.’

We are bringing you God’s message of a love that is true and eternal.  Listen to the joy we, the Heavenly Hosts, are proclaiming on this day of  resurrection and awakening. Since time immemorial every Easter Sunday  the Universe’s spiritual power has been descending more forcefully than  at other times onto the Earth. This is not just a ceremony or a form of  worship of  your churches. 

In 1933, when we gave our original Easter message through the White  Eagle group of guides, it was too early to tell you that the life story  of Jesus of Nazareth is but a legend that demonstrates to humankind the  behaviour of a very old and highly evolved soul, who has prepared  himself for his role in the course of countless incarnations, long  before your present world came into being. The man has mastered his  earthly self and is at one with his Highest Self. By integrating every  aspect of his nature and passing every test and initiation that was  required of him, he has become a perfect being, one who is whole, holy  and healed. He has evolved sufficiently to act as a channel to bring  onto the Earth plane the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the third  aspect of the Divine, who is all love. This legend of a Christed one was  created to demonstrate to your race the pathway each one of you has to  walk when their earthly education has run its course.

In the year 2015, enough of you are ready to comprehend the true meaning  of the Jesus story. In 1933 your world was still a very different one.  Too few would in those days have understood what we had to say. Besides,  too many still needed the comfort of believing that there really was a  Master Jesus in our world, who would come to save and redeem them in the  days of horror that were yet to come. The time for the revelation that  there never was or will be such a being had to wait until the energies  were right. This they were when the planet Pluto transited through  Sagittarius, the sign of the superconscious mind. 

God’s truth is unchangeable. But how much of it we reveal to you at any  given moment alters in keeping with the spiritual progress you are  making and your ability to understand. That’s why something that is  right for you now, may no longer be valid in future years. It has to be  that way. We rejoice that sufficient numbers of you by now are capable  of grasping that the story of the resurrection of Jesus always was no  more than a metaphor that stands for the coming alive of the Christ  Spirit. It rises from its death when your earthly self becomes aware of  this hidden aspect of its nature. 

This is the resurrection that eventually takes place in all human souls,  when they slowly begin to free themselves from being trapped in the  realities of Earth life and its beliefs. This awakening is quickened by  an extra powerful outpouring of the Christ energies onto your planet  during the Easter period and especially on Easter Sunday. The Divine  spark in all human hearts then unites itself with the sacred fire of  Mother Earth and Father Sun and together they bring about the renewal of  all life in your world.

Easter is a spiritual rather than a  religious period of the year. Mostly it is time for quiet thanksgiving  because on the inner level of life the Christ Spirit within each one of  you individually and also your whole planet is strengthened and  fortified. Hand in hand with us turn your faces towards the great Sun of  God and together let us give thanks and praise for the Great  Father/Mother’s love, and for the gift of all life and lifeforms who are  ever progressing towards more beautiful and perfect expressions.

Our love and special blessings are with you, always.

Happy Easter!

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 22, 2016)

_*The Full Moon


*_
​What has the full Moon to do with the things I told you about in the previous two chapters? And why does it have to be the first one after the Equinox? Physically as well as spiritually, each full Moon reflects the maximum amount of the Sun’s light onto the Earth. Esoterically, light is God’s wisdom and knowledge that brings increased understanding to humankind. Astrologically, the Moon is the symbol of our soul and its earthly personality with its many and varied experiences, through which we all have to learn and grow. Thus, our soul – the Moon – slowly gathers light, i.e. knowledge and wisdom from the Sun – our Highest Spirit Self – that disperses the darkness of the earthly self’s ignorance. By sharing what we find with others so that it lightens up their darkness, God’s eternal wisdom and truth are reflected back into our world where they grow ever stronger.  The soul is the memory bank in which every bit of knowledge the earthly soul gathers is stored. 

One Moon cycle takes approx. twenty-nine and a half days and when the Sun and the Moon are in opposition to each other in the sky, a full Moon illuminates our world at night. This is always a very special time for giving thanks for everything that is and ever has been in our lives. It is also a time for finding enlightenment. Now, this does not usually happen through majestic earth-shattering and world-changing flashes of inspiration, like the Buddha is said to have received. 

But if you watch out around the time of the full Moon in future, you may notice that you are gradually finding a greater understanding of difficult life situations and relationships. Insights may come to you that will somehow make them more bearable and it is possible to help things along a bit. If there are things in your life that are puzzling you, maybe have been doing for a long time, turn to your inner teacher, the Moon, the Universe – whichever appeals to you most – and ask your questions. The answers are sure to come, sometimes when you least expect them. To show your readiness to receive them, make sure to set aside regular quiet times for quiet reflections, contemplations and meditations.

 Because of the extra mighty outflow of the blessing and healing power of the Cosmic Christ around Easter, it makes a great deal of sense to place its celebrations as closely as possible to the full Moon after the vernal equinox. And as in a physical and spiritual sense the full Moon reflects a maximum amount light of the Sun onto the Earth, humankind’s celebrations of all times have always ensured that it is received as fully as possible. Thus, the love of the Sun, who all along has stood for the Son, who in the Christian tradition became known as the only born Son of God, has gradually come increasingly alive in our world. Over the ages, it has been reborn in ever more earthly hearts that, one way or another, were being prepared by the celebrations of whatever faith they may have confessed to and followed, during any one of their many lifetimes. 

I find it astonishing how the ancients, just the same as the early Christians, fixed the date of Easter and celebrated it, each tradition in its own style, without having a clue of the higher meaning of their ceremonies that to this day may still be hidden to a great many of its followers. And isn’t it amazing how down the ages humankind was always guided into doing the right things? For example, that we celebrated Easter in spite of not knowing that in truth we were taking part in a great Cosmic event, to which the Universe invites all who understand and are thus ready to consciously take part in the festivities, if they so wish. And what would you say if I told you that most of the insights I am sharing here with you came to me around the time of the full Moon before the vernal equinox? Here the Sun and Moon are in opposition in the signs Pisces, ruled by Neptune, the enlightener, and Virgo, the healing and teaching sign of the zodiac, ruled by Mercury, the messenger of the Gods.

Some of the ancient pagan rituals and ceremonies date back to the earliest human settlements on the Earth and are still known and practised to this day. Carrying them forward into Christianity and continuing with them, in a somewhat changed format, ensured an uninterrupted flow of the great festival’s true purpose. These blessings of the Universal Christ have always taken place and will continue for as long as there is any need for them anywhere. It is astonishing to be able to see now how all this went on behind the scenes, unencumbered by any of the beliefs that are by now wildly outdated, which at any given time our world was desperately trying to cling on to.

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 23, 2016)

_*The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion*_
​
_*




*_​
Spirit evolves in matter and matter  evolves with its indwelling spirit. The whole of Creation is constantly  evolving and growing, and spiritual wisdom and knowledge are doing the  same. Through finding an ever greater understanding of God’s true nature  and our own, we are not only assisting ourselves but also each other  and our whole world to move onto a higher level of consciousness.

Evolution has always been the main purpose of our race’s existence on  the Earth plane. Yet, because in times gone by we were spiritually too  immature to grasp the higher esoteric meaning of God’s wisdom and truth,  they had to be presented to us in the more easily understood form of  myths and legends. This was good enough during our spiritual infancy and  childhood. But, on the threshold of another Age of Aquarius, many souls  have matured into spiritual adulthood and are therefore ready to  receive God’s wisdom and truths directly from the source of our being,  the living God within who communicates with us through our intuition. 

Much progress in our race’s understanding of the spiritual aspects of  life had been made by the time of Rudolf Steiner, 1861 – 1925, the  Austrian philosopher, social thinker, architect and esotericist. At that  stage of our race’s evolution the need had not yet arisen for becoming  aware of the full truth that had been hiding behind the Jesus legend for  such a long time. Steiner was a devout Christian, who in one of his  visions saw the Earth at the time of the crucifixion from a vantage  point above our planet. He perceived it as a ‘black spiritual void’ in  the spiritual landscape of the Cosmos. His imagination conjured up an  image of how, when Jesus died on the cross, the instant his blood  touched the ground, the Earth began to radiate spiritual light from its  entire circumference into the farthest and remotest corners of the  Cosmos. Steiner believed that from that moment onwards the physical  Earth literally became the physical body of what he called ‘The Christ’.  

What a long time it long it has taken until we and our world at last are  ready to understand the true meaning of the story of Jesus, the  Christed one. In truth, it was never intended to be more than an  allegory, which is filled with symbolisms. Grasping the esoteric  meanings of God’s eternal wisdom behind the legend’s words would take  humankind another two thousand years or so of slowly but surely moving  us and our world, one small step after another, forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral of life. Until the time was right, God’s truth  behind the surface words of the tale had to remain largely unrecognised,  so that in due course they could begin to be revealed to those who  refused to run with the limited understanding of the beliefs of the herd  and preferred to get ahead of it. 

As pioneers of the Aquarian, healers and lightbringers, these people  reject the concept of following old fashioned and outdated doctrines and  beliefs of the past, which can only deter one’s own evolutionary  progress as well as that of the whole of humankind. We are always the  bottom line and life leaves the choice to us which road each individual  soul wishes to walk. It is entirely up to us whether we are content with  no spiritual progress or whether we would rather tread new paths and  make discoveries that allow us to act as wayfinders for the younger and  less experienced slower souls who are walking behind. 

As Ralph Waldo Emerson once wrote: ‘Do not go where the path may lead,  go instead where there is no path and leave a trail.’ Uncheedah, which  means grandmother in Santee Sioux, adds to this: ‘When you see a new  trail or a footprint you do not know, follow it to the point of  knowing.’ In my view, the individual and collective evolutionary  progress of our world can only be ensured when sufficient numbers of us  are willing to follow the advice of these wise ones by querying and  questioning that which has been handed down to us by previous  generations. 

I perceive the Jesus legend as a re-enactment of a drama of vast Cosmic  proportions of which numerous different versions were presented to us  and our world, throughout the ages. Many to this day still believe that  the tales of the Crucifixion and the Master’s subsequent resurrection  describe historical events that really took place on the Earth plane,  two thousand years ago. Regardless of this, in truth from the beginning  they were designed act as allegories, which in the fullness of time  would help ever larger numbers of us to understand that life continues  after the outer shell of our physical body has been shed. The Master’s  life is a demonstration of how a lifetime of pure and wholesome living  can assist us with the process of gaining complete mastery and control  over every aspect of our being. It is for this reason that all religions  down the ages brought us allegories of saviours and the ensuing  resurrection of their spirit self’s final release into their eternal  home. For all of us that is the oneness with our Creator. 

The crucifixion story of the Master Jesus is no exception. It represents  the Earth initiation, which is the highest initiation every human soul  eventually has to take part in. When the indwelling spirit has finally  gained complete mastery of the atoms of its physical body, the process  is complete. This is what the Universe requires from each one of us, so  that we may be allowed to move on to lessons of a different nature on  other levels of life. And that is why, as soon as we have reached a  certain evolutionary point, there is a big change in our interests. Our  earthly self, guided and protected by our indwelling spirit and soul,  then slowly but surely starts to set itself free from the materialistic  outlook of our present plane of existence by reaching out ever more  towards the concerns of the higher and eventually the highest levels of  life. This continues until our whole being has fully and consciously  been re-united with God. 

The crucifixion demonstrates how a Master soul whole-heartedly and  willingly forgives everything and everybody, especially those who have  at some stage betrayed it. Although Jesus never actually walked the  Earth with us, we are meant to follow in his, a Master’s footsteps, so  that with every passing day we become more of a master in our own right.  In particular this applies when it comes to forgiving those who  delivered us to be nailed to some kind of a cross or another. Judas  Iscariot’s betrayal of Jesus and the Master’s forgiveness is an example  of how to avoid the creation of further difficult Karma between such  souls. 

We are required to deal with our opponents in the same masterly fashion  and forgive all those who ever trespassed against us, not only in this  lifetime but also in all previous ones. Even our worst opponents, or  rather especially these, have to be treated in this manner, as this  alone can set both of us free from the heavy Karmic chains of the  undesirable emotional bonds that we, in our ignorance of Universal laws,  once created with and for each other. Forgiveness that comes directly  from our hearts and souls is the only way such shackles can be  dissolved. This process is worthy of being attended to with the greatest  diligence, as it alone can eventually release us from the need for  requiring further educational lifetimes on the material plane.

Recommended Viewing:
Part 1
•    Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world:
Video 1
Video 2
Video 3


Part 2
The ancient Egyptian myth of Isis and Osiris reinterpreted and retold in the Jesus legend.
•    ‘The Christian Adoption of Egyptian Iconography, Symbolism And Myth’


Part 3
•    ‘The Astrotheological Foundations of Christianity’​
 From ‘Healers And Healing’


​* * *​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 24, 2016)

_*The Symbolism Of The Cross

*_​The  cross is one of the most ancient symbols known to humankind. It was not  invented by Christianity, but merely adopted from much more ancient  religions and cultures that preceded it. The cross’s vertical bar stands  for the God’s Will, as it reaches down from Heaven to Earth. The  horizontal one is the symbol of humankind’s will for as long as it  crosses the Will of God and struggles against it. When the two bars at  last have been taken apart and are lying peacefully side by side and  working harmoniously together, there is no more cross and there is  PEACE!

In its original sense it never stood for death and crucifixion, but for  the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It is intended to convey the  idea that the human spirit with the assistance of its Highest Self is  capable of overcoming and rising above everything that happens on the  physical plane. The cross contains the message that until all human  spirits and souls in their earthly existence, have imbibed their lessons  in the course of many lifetimes. Until they have become sufficiently  evolved, they have to remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness  of earthly life. 

There is no point in fighting against any of this because the material  and spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is essential  for our individual and collective evolutionary development. That’s why  it is compulsory and unavoidable for all of us. The best we can do is go  with the flow and submit ourselves willingly to whatever presents  itself to us. This brings us much more easily into harmony with the  energies of the Highest Forces than anything else. We have been granted  the gift of another lifetime so that we may serve them and learn how to  co-operate with them. 

In due course this gradually brings us back into the conscious loving  union with God and the Universe we are all on the Earth to seek. Any  knowledge we discover along the way is meant to be shared with our  earthly siblings. With our loving support they too will eventually be  able to grasp the special meaning of the evolutionary phase we and our  whole world are presently moving through. For those who are ready to  receive the seeds we are sowing they will fall on fertile ground and  germinate. By helping to see their problems in a different light we can  assist their ascent above the physical plane. It would be unreasonable  to expect an immediate ending of someone’s suffering straight away, but  through a fresh understanding it can at least be alleviated. An  increasing awareness of what this life is all about and what is at stake  can and indeed frequently does bring a spontaneous measure of relief,  comfort and healing. 
Misunderstood for a very long time, the  legend of the Master Jesus has tried to bring us new hope by showing us  how, like the Master, every human spirit and soul will eventually be  capable of withdrawing from the suffering of its physical body. We all  have the power within to lift ourselves on the wings of our Highest,   God or Spiritual Self, above all earthly difficulties. The underlying  esoteric meaning of the events of Easter always have been a hidden  allegory to reveal to us how each one of us will eventually reach the  evolutionary point of viewing our present existence from an ever higher  perspective.

This empowers us to watch all its  proceedings in the right light and with the necessary detachment. Each  one of us is required to walk in the Master’s footsteps and deal with  things the way he did. In my view, this is only possible when one  perceives the troubles of our present existence in the above described  manner. Instead of allowing ourselves being tortured and crucified by  the trials and tribulations of this plane, we then become capable of  dealing with them ever more objectively and dispassionately. The more  one recognises them as personal and collective evolutionary lessons and  passing phases of our earthly existence, the more this comes about quite  naturally.

It seems to me that many of the  happenings in our world, which all too easily can be perceived as  people’s pure and utter selfishness, are but outer manifestations of the  inner yearning of the soul of our whole world to find healing and  peace. Deeply embedded in every individual soul and also in the  collective is the sacred knowledge of humankind’s homecoming into its  true nature and the togetherness and oneness with God and all life.  Bearing this in mind, are all the struggles we presently observe around  us in truth pleas that the home coming process into our true nature  should be speeded up by those in charge of us on the highest levels of  life?

During this difficult evolutionary phase  it is hardly surprising that times are frequently difficult for all of  us and that the mettle of so many is being tested and tried, almost to  breaking point. So, with feet planted firmly on the ground, hearts and  minds steadily focused on the highest level of life, in our role as  aspiring light workers let’s keep our eyes firmly fixed on the spiritual  background of this life, so it can reveal to us ever more of the truth  about the higher and highest purpose and meaning not only of our present  existence, but of the way all life truly functions.

Astrology can help us gain a better  understanding of the many obstacles all of us are presently encountering  on our journey back home into the full conscious awareness of our true  nature. Never forget that Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus, in  that order. Saturn here acts as the gatekeeper for the Aquarian age.  Therefore, it is hardly surprising that so many of us are struggling and  that on many different levels of our being. In the course of teaching  us self–discipline, Saturn tests and tries us to the utmost of our  endurance. Until self-mastery has been achieved none of us will be  released into the greater spiritual freedom of the Aquarian age.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Could Religions Ever Change Anything?’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *








​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 25, 2016)

_*Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer*_
​
No-one in the whole of God’s Creation can save and redeem us except we ourselves. This process begins when the Christ part of our nature at last awakens from its slumbers. Our hopes, dreams and aspirations slowly but surely rise above the desires of our lower earthly nature, which in previous lifetimes caused us to sin against the law of life: love. As soon as we start to live in the light of the Christ Spirit, through our changed thinking and behaviour patterns we somehow bring this light into our world. Gradually the drives and urges of our worldly nature are left behind and eventually we reach the point when they can no longer touch us. We have been saved from them and that is the esoteric meaning of salvation. 

Salvation and redemption cannot come about through believing in a specific person and/or following the religion they represent, or any of the other belief systems of our world. The only thing that can and indeed does save us is by bringing forth the highest and best that is within us, our own Christ nature. All we have to do to bring this about is being a good person in all we do and by living a good life rather than merely ostentatiously doing good deeds. This pathway means carrying out what our Christ nature tells us is good and right. We prefer following our inner guidance, the living God within, rather than listening to what somebody else may want us to do. We refuse to hurt or harm anyone, even though we may never have clapped eyes onto the ten commandments of the Abrahamic religions. We no longer need anyone to tell us that going to war, killing and maiming is wrong, as our attitude is based on a deep inner conviction and knowingness that is very much our own.

We know that all warfare is a crime against humankind and our whole world. We therefore would not dream of going to war against any of our siblings in the great family of life or treating any one of them as less valuable and precious to our Creator than we are. Thoughts, words and actions of kindness and consideration, compassion and love for all life, working for God in our daily lives in full consciousness of the glory that is above, around and within us and all lifeforms, are no longer second but first nature to us. We have become a Christed one in our own right and that has always been the true meaning of being saved by Christ.

Our redemption comes through patiently enduring whatever our Karmic debts from other lifetimes are bringing to us in this one. We need to work our way through every one of the events, no matter how hard and difficult they maybe, as best we know how to. Working hand in hand with God and the Angels makes this cross of the Earth easier to carry, as past experiences have shown us that we can trust our inner guidance, the means of the Highest for communicating with us, to show us how to go about things. Equipped with the wisdom we have already found on our pathway through life, we rest safely in the knowledge that everything will come right in the end because that is sure to be part of God’s great plan of life. 


When the Christ spirit comes alive in us, we are meant to share the insights we are gaining with all those who are in need of it, so the knowledge can spread ever further afield. Through others constantly adding their learning to ours, the Christ spirit in the end, individually and collectively, does indeed become the saviour and redeemer of our whole world. And that is the only way the Christ can do this. The spirit of the Universal Christ is the Lord/Lady and Master/Mistress of our planet, the son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. S/He brought us into being and has always looked after us and kept us safe, and forever will do so. As you can see for yourself now, through quickening the spirit life in more and more of us, the Christ spirit really is the saviour of humankind – but in this way alone.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 26, 2016)

_*Easter Message*_



 Each spring the Universe refurbishes all life.
Easter is its promise of renewal and resurrection.
May this spirit fill the heart and soul of 
All God’s children of the Earth
With love and joy, peace and happiness.

Happy Easter to you and your loved ones!

An e-card is trying to wing its way to you.

Please click the link below:

'Easter Card'

 * * *

Welcome Prayer



He is Lord, he is Lord, 
He is risen from the dead and He is Lord.
Every knee does bow and every tongue confesses
Throughout the whole of Creation that 
The Universal Christ is our truly beloved Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress, 
Father and Mother of all life and lifeforms.

Hand in hand with the Angels and Masters, 
Friends and helpers in the world of light,
Who have all walked this way before us,
In the name of love we welcome You, 
The living and loving Spirit,
Onto the Earth. 

Amen 

Happy Easter!

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 14, 2017)

_*Easter Hymn*_







Awake, O wintry Earth.
Fling off thy sadness.
Fair spring flowers, laugh forth
And share with us 
Thy ancient gladness.

Thomas Blackburn
Edited by Aquarius

Whenever the Sun enters into Aries
On the day of the vernal equinox,
The uprushing fountain of life
Brings us the joyous time of 
Rebirth and regeneration of all life
In Mother Earth’s loving embrace.

This is the event our world has always celebrated
At Easter and I wish you the happiest one ever.
With it come extra special blessings
That are filled with the love and warmth
Of the Highest realms of life.

For you, my dear friends and worldwide spiritual family
An Easter card is waiting.
Please follow the link below:

'Easter Greetings'


Recommended Viewing:
‘Awake, O Wintry Earth’

With love - Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 31, 2018)

_*Easter Message From The Angels
*_





​Today  I would like to share with you the essence of a White Eagle teaching  that appeared in Stella Polaris April/May 2007 under the title ‘An  Easter Message From White Eagle given Easter Sunday 1933.’

The  spiritual Universe is singing to you and your world this morning. And  those whose inner ears have opened and whose hearts are tuned into the  higher and highest realities of life can hear the glory of the message  that at this time descends from the Heavens onto the Earth, which we are  bringing to you. Alas, many in your midst are so sad and distracted by  the cares of the material world that they cannot yet hear us. We are  glad that ever increasing numbers of you are making good progress on  their spiritual pathway.

Through sheer hard work, determination  and perseverance, you have come a long way on your evolutionary road,  which inevitably is strewn with the trials and tribulations that are  necessary to help each one of you to grow ever more Heaven-tall. You  have arrived at the point where you can hear our voices calling from the  world of light, your true home: ‘Wake up, beloved children of the  Earth. A new day is dawning for all those who weep.’

We are  bringing you God’s message of a love that is true and eternal. Listen to  the joy we, the Heavenly Hosts, are proclaiming on this day of  resurrection and awakening. Since time immemorial every Easter Sunday  the Universe’s spiritual power has been descending more forcefully than  at other times onto the Earth. This is not just a ceremony or a form of  worship of  your churches.

In 1933, when we gave our original  Easter message through the White Eagle group of guides, it was too early  to tell you that the life story of Jesus of Nazareth is but a legend  that demonstrates to humankind the behaviour of a very old and highly  evolved soul, who has prepared himself for his role in the course of  countless incarnations, long before your present world came into being.  The man has mastered his earthly self and is at one with his Highest  Self. By integrating every aspect of his nature and passing every test  and initiation that was required of him, he has become a perfect being,  one who is whole, holy and healed. He has evolved sufficiently to act as  a channel to bring onto the Earth plane the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, the third aspect of the Divine, who is all love. This legend of a  Christed one was created to demonstrate to your race the pathway each  one of you has to walk when their earthly education has run its course.

By  now sufficient numbers of you are ready to comprehend the true meaning  of the Jesus story, but in 1933 your world was still a very different  one. Too few would in those days have understood what we had to say.  Besides, too many still needed the comfort of believing that there  really was a Master Jesus in our world, who would come to save and  redeem them during the days of horror that were yet to come. The time  for the revelation that there never was or will be such a being had to  wait until the energies were right. This they were when the planet Pluto  transited through Sagittarius, the sign of the superconscious mind.

God’s  truth is unchangeable. But how much of it we reveal to you at any given  moment alters in keeping with the spiritual progress you are making and  your ability to understand. That’s why something that is right for you  now, may no longer be valid in future years. It has to be that way. We  rejoice that sufficient numbers of you by now are capable of grasping  that the story of the resurrection of Jesus always was no more than a  metaphor that stands for the coming alive of the Christ Spirit. It rises  from its death when your earthly self becomes aware of this hidden  aspect of its nature.

This is the resurrection that eventually  takes place in all human souls, when they slowly begin to free  themselves from being trapped in the realities of Earth life and its  beliefs. This awakening is quickened by an extra powerful outpouring of  the Christ energies onto your planet during the Easter period and  especially on Easter Sunday. The Divine spark in all human hearts then  unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and  together they bring about the renewal of all life in your world.Easter  is a spiritual rather than a religious period of the year. Mostly it is  time for quiet thanksgiving because on the inner level of life the  Christ Spirit within each one of you individually and also your whole  planet is strengthened and fortified. Hand in hand with us turn your  faces towards the great Sun of God and together let us give thanks and  praise for the Great Father/Mother’s love, and for the gift of all life  and lifeforms who are ever progressing towards more beautiful and  perfect expressions.
Our love and special blessings are with you, always.

Happy Easter!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘What Is Truth?’
Part A – What Is Truth?
Part B – Thou Shalt Not Kill
Part C – Where Do Our Religions Come From?
Part D – Created  In God’s Image

* * *
​


----------



## dither (Apr 1, 2018)

I 'm just grateful for a break from work.


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 1, 2018)

_*Oh Joyous Easter Time




*_

Oh joyous Easter time!
With wide open hearts and on bent knees
We join the celebration of the Highest realms.
Thanks and praise to You all for waking 
The Divine spark, 
The seed of the Universal Christ spirit,
From its slumber in 
Ever more human hearts and souls.

Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of all life,
All glory and honour be to Thee
For in this way sending the warmth and light 
Of Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ onto the Earth. 
We welcome Its living loving spirit as the 
True Saviour and redeemer of us and our world.

Blessings and best wishes 
I am sending with this greeting
To the worldwide circle 
Of my friends and spiritual family.
Healing and peace be with you and yours,
Forever.

​ And now please take a look at your​ ‘Easter Card’

With love and light,
Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 25, 2018)

_*A Celebration Of Spring
*_
_*




*_
Now that the winter’s gone, the Earth hath lost
Her snow-white robes and now no more the frost
Candies the grass or casts an icy cream
Upon the silver lake or crystal stream.

But the warm Sun thaws the benumbed Earth
And makes it tender, gives a sacred birth
To the dead swallow and wakes in hollow tree
The drowsy cuckoo and the bumble-bee.

Now do a choir of chirping minstrels bring
In triumph to the world the youthful spring.
The valleys, hills and woods in rich array
Welcome the coming of the long’d for May.

Now all things smile, only my love doth lower.
Nor hath the scalding noon-day Sun the power
To melt that marble ice, which still doth hold
Her heart congeal’d and makes her pity cold.

The ox, which lately did for shelter fly
Into the stall, doth now securely lie
In open fields. And love no more is made
By the fireside but in the cooler shade.

Amyntas now doth with his Chloris sleep
Under a sycamore and all things keep
Time with the season. Only she doth carry
June in her eyes and in her heart January.

Thomas Carew 1640

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 26, 2018)

_*Springtime Prayer
*_
​ 





  For flowers blooming profusely at our feet,
For tender grass, so fresh and sweet,
For the song of birds and humming of bees,
For all things bright and beautiful 
We hear and see,
O God and the Angels, 
We thank Thee!

For the blue of stream and sky,
For pleasant shade of branches high,
For fragrant air and cooling breeze,
For the beauty of  blooming trees,
O Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of all life and
Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The love and warmth of the Light of all lights,
The Universal Christ, 
We give thanks and praise to Thee!

Ralph Waldo Emerson
Adapted by Aquarius

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘A Celebration Of Spring In Pictures And Sound’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 29, 2018)

_*The Wesak Moon





*_​Tomorrow is the Day of the Wesak Moon.  To help you prepare yourself for this event, here are some of my  reflections on what significance this has for us and our world. After  the resurrection and rebirth of Easter at the beginning of spring, the  next important event in the astrological/spiritual calendar is the Wesak  Moon. The Moon greatly influences all life on the Earth and in the  course of the Sun’s transit through the whole zodiac the full Moon takes  place in every one of the signs. Each one of them is a highly  significant event in its own special way when the time has come for  celebrating the Wesak Festival. Studying my interpretations of the Sun  in Taurus and Scorpio will go a long way towards a better understanding  of the energies that are influencing us and our world at this time.

Things can only happen on the Earth plane when the time for them is  right, i.e. the energies are lined up to allow it. At any given time  numerology can be turned into a useful instrument for gaining insights  into which energies are influencing us the events of our world and us  within them. Let me illustrate it with this year’s Wesak Moon. It is a  time when transformative and regenerative energies are flowing with  particular strength from the highest levels into every lifeform on our  planet, whilst  bringing us closer to the Buddha vibrations of love,  peace and goodwill. 

As you will soon be able to see, it is of particular significance in  this context that this year’s Wesak Moon takes place on Monday 30th  April 2018. 1) Monday is the day of the Moon, the planetary ruler of  Cancer, the sign of the Great Mother of all life. 2) 30 = 3 + 0, i.e. 3  Jupiter, the ruler of Sagittarius, the sign in which humankind’s  superconscious faculties are developed. 0 = the circle of Eternity. The  thirty connects the energies of the two numbers with each other. 

3) April = 4th month and the 4 is ruled by Uranus, co-ruler of Aquarius  together with Saturn. 4) Now take the number of the year 2 + 0 + 1 + 8 =  11 one of the Master numbers ruled by Scorpio, the sign of birth, death  and rebirth, degeneration and regeneration. The Master numbers should  by rights not be added together, but in this case it opens another  dimension. 1 + 1 = 2 = the Moon and the Great Mother. 5) 3 + 0 + 4 + 2 +  0 + 1 + 8 = 18 = 1 + 8 = 9 Mars, ruler of Aries, the sign of all  beginnings, and co-ruler of Scorpio, together with Pluto, God of the  underworld of the ancients. 6) 1 = the Sun, source of all creativity,  planetary ruler of Leo and human hearts, is present. 

7) So is 8 = Saturn, co-ruler of Aquarius with Uranus. Saturn guards the  gate into the Age of Aquarius, ready to turn from the teacher into the  rewarder for those who are keeping the receiver/transmitter station of  their earthly minds constantly tuned into the frequencies of the  Highest. The Buddha vibrations are part of these energies. Tuning into  any part of them assists us with evolving into increasingly powerful  channels through which the blessing and healing energies of the Christ  Spirit can flow, first into us and from there into our world. And  whenever one of us is healing, our whole world heals with us.Neptune moving through Pisces, its own  sign, is adding to the above mentioned positive energies. Neptune in  Pisces is a transit that started in February 2011 and will continue  until January 2026. The general influence of these energies is an epic  shift in the individual and collective consciousness of our world. This  kind of transit only takes place about every one hundred and sixty-five  years. Each time it signals times for outstanding artistic pursuits, the  development of spirituality and the emergence of secret information.  The energies a planet in its own sign is particularly strong and allows  it to manifest its highest and most positive aspects more easily than at  other times. 

Until 15th May of this year, Uranus will be moving through Aries, the  point of all beginnings. Uranus moved into this sign in March 2011 and  its transfer through each sign takes seven years. The changes this  brings about affect each one of us personally and also our whole world.  Uranus in Aries has been bringing our personal selves forward in  revolutionary ways that require the development of new thinking and  behaviour patterns. Although Mars, the ruler of Aries, has been the God  of war of antiquity, isn’t it the highest time that our world at last  turned to making use of the highest and most positive expressions of the  Mars energies? Tuning into the Martian energies is beneficial for  aspiring healers and lightbringers in their search for assistance with  their role as pioneers and wayfinders of the Aquarian Age. Discovering  new ways of resolving humankind’s earthly conflicts is our task. May God  and the Angels hold our hands and show us how to go about it. 

But, let’s return to the Lord Buddha for a moment. He is said to have  meditated under a Banyan tree until he found his enlightenment. In the  Hindu religion this tree represents the tree of life. As we know by now,  the Buddha is as much a legendary figure as the Master Jesus. It is  therefore not surprising that the tales about the length of time the  Buddha sat in meditation and also the type of tree where this took place  vary considerably. The Boddhi tree legend says that after having become  enlightened, the Buddha stayed under this tree and also others for  seven more weeks of meditating and mastering all his senses. However,  the accounts of these seven weeks do not always exactly match in some  details such as timing. It seems likely to me that the seven weeks are  more of an allegory, a symbolism for an indefinite length of time,  similar to the forty days and nights Jesus is said to have spent in the  desert, than what the Buddha actually did.

By the way, the same especially powerful outpourings of the Christ  energies are flowing into our whole world on a number of other  occasions, for example around the time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ  Moon, and also the Summer and Winter Solstice or the Vernal and Autumnal  Equinoxes. Regardless of whether we live in the Northern or Southern  Hemisphere, they simultaneously reach and influence all life on our  planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres  does not make any difference.

If you follow the link to ‘Myths And Legends’ at the end of this  chapter, you can read more about the legends of the Lord Buddha and  Jesus Christ. I believe that the Buddha story was given to our world as a  demonstration of how eventually every human being will find its way  into buddhahood. The time of the Wesak Moon is particularly good for  meditations and quiet reflections, not on the figure of the Lord Buddha  but the purpose of the legend that surrounds him.

From the White Eagle Lodge’s Starlink May 2012: ‘White Eagle tells us  that at time of the Wesak Moon there is a natural up-rushing of life  from the Earth and as the energies rise, there is a corresponding  outpouring from the spiritual spheres. The ascending and descending ones  blend and fuse, and an expansion of the spiritual power of the Highest  takes place on the Earth plane.’

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides received from the White Eagle Lodge for the Wesak Full  Moon 2015: ‘At this time of the Buddhist Wesak Festival, we would like  to invite you to a special meditation that consciously attunes your  whole being to the heightened vibrations of tenderness and love. In  earthly life they can be absorbed much more easily at this very special  time of the year. The Buddha energies are helpful for those who wish to  walk the path of deep compassion. They have the power of raising your  own consciousness as well as that of your whole world onto the higher  level of existence where they are ruling supreme. 

‘In your imagination lift yourself from your present plane of existence  to the higher etheric planes with their purer air and finer pulsation or  vibration. Come with us to an assembly of wise ones where a vast  gathering is taking place to celebrate the event that in earthly life is  known as the Buddhist or Wesak festival of peace, compassion and love.  Feel how the sweet and holy Buddha love is enveloping and filling your  whole being. Your heart expands with love and compassion for every form  of life because everybody here is aware that all of them are siblings in  the family of the Universal Christ, the Light of all lights, in whom  all life is one. Feel your love and compassion for the animal, vegetable  and mineral kingdoms as well as the very substance of Mother Earth.  Meditate frequently on this at-one-ment until infinite love and peace  until it fills your whole being.’
Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘The Sun In Taurus’
•    ‘The Sun In Scorpio’
•    ‘Myths And Legends’
•    ‘The Christ Moon & The Moon Cycles’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 30, 2018)

*The Wesak Festival
*





​ The ancient ritual of the Wesak Festival  is believed to have come to our world through the Masters of the  Himalayan Mountains. Alice Bailey, the astrologer, writer and Christian  mystic wove Eastern traditions into her work and so helped to popularise  this festival in the Western world. For anyone who is also looking at  our earthly existence from the spiritual viewpoint, this festival  provides an opportunity for finding a better understanding of this  special time of the year on the Universal level.

The Wesak Festival consists not merely of one day. It covers the whole  of the three month period between the Aries Full Moon – which each year  coincides with the Jewish feast of Passover – and the Gemini Full Moon.  The day of its occurrence for this year is mentioned in the previous  chapter. The full Moon in Taurus is the highest point of the Wesak  festival, during which every year God and the Angels are presenting us  with opportunities for projecting our personal group and planetary soul  petitions for change and healing into the Universe. 

It is no a coincidence that the Jewish Passover, the Christian holiday  of Easter, the Wesak Festival and the Spring Equinox are based on the  same themes: death of the old which is followed by the renewal and  rebirth of life’s forces. In our world it takes place every year in  springtime. This is in keeping with God’s great plan of life and with  Angelic help happens on every level of life. In the Aztec Temples of  Mexico, the architecture of Chitzenitza was designed around the day of  the Spring Equinox. At sunrise only on that day, the shadow of the  serpent – the people’s symbol of the life force, known as Chi, Kundalini  or Shefa of other traditions, was seen moving up the temple walls, and  the renewed life force pouring itself into the Earth was felt. The  symbolic meanings of the resurrection of Easter, the freedom from  persecution of Passover, the rites of the renewal of life in spring, all  carry with them these energies of a new beginning after the cold and  darkness of the winter months.

All manner of spring cleaning actions – inner as well as in the world  around us – are most beneficial at this time. Here are a few  suggestions:

•    Write a petition or prayer to the Highest and put it in a place  where it can be left untouched until the same time next year.

•    Use one of the dates given to begin a new health practice that  appeals to you, maybe a daily workout, yoga or one of the martial arts.

•    Gather around you a group of friends for meditation and together  pray for the blessing and healing of our world and every form of life it  contains.

•    Feed the homeless and/or visit a community of elderly people. 

•    Wesak is a good time for the renewal of old friendships, healing  family wounds and making amends with those who have become alienated.  Even if the falling out was not your fault, bear in mind that far too  many people hand back their physical bodies to Mother Earth without  having been reconciled with loved ones they are leaving behind.

•    Make time to find out more about a tradition or spiritual practice  that has interested you for a long time, but you never got round to  studying it. Choose one and stay with it for a while. 

•    As the energies for new beginnings of all kinds are with us very  powerfully at this time of the year, try to make good use of it, if only  by going somewhere you have always wanted to see. 
May the blessings of this season of rebirth and renewal 
be with you and your loved ones,
for the whole of humankind and our world.
​ 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (May 1, 2018)

_*White Eagle On The Wesak Moon And Festival
*_
_*




*_
​There  now follows the essence of several teachings from the White Eagle group  of spirit guides. The first one is from ‘The Vibration of Light’ Stella  Polaris June/July 2006: ‘There is nothing new under the Sun and  anywhere in the whole of Creation that has not happened before. God’s  truth was in the beginning and is as valid now as it will be forever.  During Mother Earth’s protracted evolutionary process certain cycles of  light have come round time and again. The higher esoteric meaning of the  word ‘light’ is the wisdom of spiritual understanding. At certain  intervals of humankind’s development there comes a fresh release of this  kind of light to bring illumination to those who are ready to receive  it. As if from great transmitter stations on the higher planes it flows  into earthly life in the form of knowledge and wisdom that quickens  people’s intelligence and opens their comprehension for the parts of  wisdom that, for wise higher reasons, up to that time had to remain  hidden from public view. This applies as much to secrets about your  environment as your own inner being.’

White Eagle ‘The Festival  of Wesak’ Stella Polaris April/May 2006: ‘Can you perceive that every  bit of evil and suffering of your world has been caused by what merely  on the surface of things appears to be people’s selfishness, though in  truth it has been part of the lessons every human being has to take part  in during its lifetimes on the Earth. On the deepest innermost level  all souls are yearning to be released from this state of their  development.  The suffering of your world makes souls cry out and  increases their yearning that humankind’s homecoming into the awareness  of its true nature being speeded up. Every soul knows that the next  stage of humankind’s development consists of merging together into one  single unit of siblinghood that is connected in friendship with every  lifeform.

‘This is how it comes about that, what once started as a  journey of spiritual infants descending into the exploration of the  lowest and darkest corners of earthly life, eventually ends with each  one of you kneeling before the throne of the Highest. You will then have  evolved into mature and responsible spiritual adulthood of which the  wise ones in charge of you will rightly be proud. Quite likely we shall  allow you to join our ranks if you apply for an apprenticeship.

‘Doubtless  these things are difficult for you to imagine at present, but try to  look the right way, i.e. the higher spiritual one, at everything that  has always happened in your world and is doing so in many parts of your  world to this day. Each time your soul is born into another lifetime on  the Earth, it is nailed to the cross of earthly life, the oldest symbol  known to humankind of its existence in physicality. Your whole race, as  one entity is also fastened to this cross and each one of you, who is  presently taking part in it, has been granted the gift of another  lifetime for getting to know God’s true nature and your own, and that  everything that has ever taken place on the Earth is an essential part  of humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary process, in the  material as well as the spiritual sense. You are then ready to share  your knowledge with as many as possible of your siblings in the great  family of humankind.

‘Whatever you do, refuse to fight against  anything. Listen to your inner guidance and go with the flow. That is  the best way of learning to live in harmony with God’s laws and all  life, and for you there will be no more suffering. The Jesus legend’s  crucifixion story provides you with a demonstration of this. If Jesus  had been a man, he would not have been present when his physical body  was crucified. His spirit and soul would withdraw from the scene and  observe it from the perspective of the highest levels of life. That’s  how all of you eventually learn how to treat your own problems and  troubles, as well as those of your whole world.

‘Resist being  crucified and tortured by anything. Instead view your life and  everything in it from the perspective of your Highest or God Self. This  empowers you to lift yourself above the tests and trials of earthly life  that are still in store for you, because of the Karma you once created.  Do not forget to look for the learning that is meant to be drawn from  every situation. Recognise things for what they truly are, namely  personal and collective evolutionary lessons and development phases that  will most surely pass. This attitude helps you to rise above and cope  with any problem you encounter, for you are then viewing it  dispassionately through the eyes of your Highest Self, with whom you are  ever more growing into one.

‘Not only every individual spirit  and soul but humankind as a whole goes through the various initiations  that are depicted by the story of the events of Jesus’ life. Each one of  you at its own pace is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. This happens slowly and by degrees, and at  certain points on this journey you reach another initiation. Each one of  them expands your consciousness and advances you one more big step  towards your final goal of spiritual emancipation. The more your  God-likeness increases, the more you are consciously aware of your  oneness with your Creator. In similar manner this also happens to your  planet and your world as a whole.’

White Eagle in ‘The Pathway of  the Sun’: ‘The Wesak Festival is a period of stillness and preparation  of mind and heart for the next great spiritual outpouring, the Christ  festival, which takes place at the full Moon during the Sun’s transit  through Gemini. In a ceremony that is as old as the Earth, a festival is  held in the highest spirit realms when the Lord/Lady Christ appears  among Its disciples. Disciples are all those who have surrendered their  whole being to the Christ Spirit and whose hearts and minds are  therefore open to receive It’s blessings. Those whose every cell and  atom of their whole being, mind and body, spirit and soul, are healed  together and harmoniously functioning as one have evolved into  Christed  ones in their own right. Each time they are tuning the  receiver/transmitter stations of their earthly minds into the Christ  vibrations on the highest levels, they are acting as Its channels. The  blessing and healing power of the Christ Spirit then flows through them  into the whole of Creation. This includes a powerful outpouring of love  and light, wisdom and truth for Mother Earth and all her kingdoms. It  pours fresh spiritual nourishment into humankind.

‘At certain  times every year it is easier for earthlings to respond to and absorb  such vibrations. When you do, they speed up and raise the rate of your  own emanations.  One of these periods is the Wesak festival, when you  and we, on the other side of the veil that separates our two worlds,  together take part in the outpouring of the Buddha energies. The Buddha  is a symbol for the Divine aspect that feels deep compassion for the  suffering of the whole of humankind has to endure, individually and  collectively, in the course of its earthly education.

‘Because  every one of the powers and characteristics that are in God are also in  us, the Buddha aspect is also part of every human being, even though in  many it has not yet woken from its slumber. The legend surrounding the  Buddha tells you that he came to the Earth plane from another world, a  heavenly planet – a metaphor for the highest levels of life –, to bring  the  gifts of wisdom and peace to relieve the suffering that is part of  everyone’s earthly education. The Buddha energies, when they are flowing  into earthly life, quicken humankind’s desire for wisdom and peace,  siblinghood and love towards the whole of Mother Earth’s kingdoms, and  in particular the human race.’
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 2, 2018)

_*The Wesak Full Moon
*_
_*




*_​ What has the full Moon to do with the  things I told you about in the previous chapters? Physically as well as  spiritually, each full Moon reflects the maximum amount of the Sun’s  light onto the Earth. Esoterically, light is God’s wisdom and knowledge  that brings increased understanding to humankind.

Astrologically, the Moon is the symbol of our earthly personality and  its soul that has many and varied experiences, through which it learns  and grows in wisdom and understanding. Thus, our soul – the Moon –  slowly gathers light, i.e. knowledge and wisdom from the Sun – our  Highest Spirit Self – that disperses the darkness of our earthly self’s  ignorance. When we share our learning with those around us and so  lighten up their darkness, God’s eternal wisdom and truth through us  enters some more into our world and in this way grows ever more  powerful. The soul is the memory bank in which every bit of knowledge  our earthly selves gather is stored. 

One Moon cycle takes approx. twenty-nine and a half days and when the  Sun and the Moon are in opposition to each other in the sky, a full Moon  illuminates our world at night. This is always a very special time for  giving thanks for everything that is and ever has been in our lives. It  is also a time for finding enlightenment. Now, this does not usually  happen through majestic earth-shattering and world-changing flashes of  inspiration, like the Buddha is said to have received. 

But if you watch out around the time of the full Moon in future, you may  notice that you are gradually finding a greater understanding of  difficult life situations and relationships. Insights may come to you  that will somehow make them more bearable and it is possible to help  things along a bit. If there are things in your life that are puzzling  you, maybe have been doing for a long time, turn to your inner teacher,  the Moon, the Universe – whichever appeals to you most – and ask your  questions. The answers are sure to come, sometimes when you least expect  them. To show your readiness to receive them, make sure to set aside  regular quiet times for quiet reflections, contemplations and  meditations.

Because of the extra mighty outflow of the blessing and healing power  of the Cosmic Christ around Easter, the Wesak Festival and later the  Easter celebrations as close as possible to the full Moon after the  vernal equinox. And as in a physical and spiritual sense the full Moon  reflects a maximum amount light of the Sun onto the Earth, humankind’s  celebrations of all times have always ensured that it is received as  fully as possible. Thus, the love of the Sun, who all along has stood  for the Son, who in the Christian tradition became known as the only  born Son of God, has gradually come increasingly alive in our world.  Over the ages, it has been reborn in ever more earthly hearts that, one  way or another, were being prepared by the celebrations of whatever  faith they may have confessed to and followed, during any one of their  many lifetimes. 

I find it astonishing how the ancients, just the same as the early  Christians, fixed the date of Easter and celebrated it, each tradition  in its own style, without having a clue of the higher meaning of their  ceremonies that to this day may still be hidden to a great many of its  followers. And isn’t it amazing how through the ages humankind was  always guided into doing the right things? For example, that we  celebrated Easter in spite of not knowing that in truth we were taking  part in a great Cosmic event, to which the Universe invites all who  understand and are thus ready to consciously take part in the  festivities, if they so wish. And what would you say if I told you that  most of the insights I am sharing here with you came to me around the  time of the full Moon before the vernal equinox? At that time the Sun  and Moon are in opposition in the signs Pisces, ruled by Neptune, the  enlightener, and Virgo, the healing and teaching sign of the zodiac,  ruled by Mercury, the messenger of the Gods.

Some of the ancient pagan rituals and ceremonies date back to the  earliest human settlements on the Earth and are still known and  practised to this day. Carrying them forward into Christianity and  continuing with them, in a somewhat changed format, ensured an  uninterrupted flow of the great festival’s true purpose. These blessings  of the Universal Christ have always taken place and will continue for  as long as there is any need for them anywhere. It is astonishing to be  able to see now how all this went on behind the scenes, unencumbered by  any of the beliefs that are by now wildly outdated, which at any given  time our world was desperately trying to cling on to.
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 24, 2018)

*The Christ Moon*






​The next important date in the  spiritual/astrological calendar is the Christ Moon. In 2018, the latest  year of updating these files, it will be taking place on Tuesday 29th  May. The spiritual outpouring of the Wesak festival has prepared our  individual souls as well as that of our world for the special blessings  of this event. Every year more of the Divine love and wisdom, power and  truth from the highest levels of life are pouring themselves into us and  our world. Let’s take a closer look into how it comes about. 

During the Sun’s transit through Gemini, the mutable Air sign, the full  Moon takes place in Sagittarius, the polar opposite mutable Fire sign.  This event is known as the Christ Moon. It is a time when on the highest  levels of life special celebrations are taking place in honour of the  Universal Christ, the third aspect of the Holy Trinity of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, their only born Son/Daughter. The Christ  Spirit is the Star of all stars and the light of all lights, whose light  and warmth provide sustenance for every lifeform that exists on every  level of God’s Creation.

Each one has its origin in the creative  ideas of the Father. It is the love and wisdom of the Mother who decides  where and when new beings should be brought into manifestations in  matter = the Mother. In the whole of Creation the Father/Mother’s  creations are sustained and supported by their Son/Daughter, the Christ  Spirit. This is the eternal Sun, the great light and firstborn of the  great Father/Mother. His spirit is the first spark of creation that  breathes life into the creative ideas that are constantly emerging from  the co-operation of Father/Mother. Peacefully and harmoniously the three  aspects of the Holy Trinity respond to each other, bringing new life  into being and maintaining everything that is already in existence and  that on all levels of life. 

The Sun in the sky above us is one of the many physical manifestations  of the Christ Spirit, and so is each one of us. The figure of Jesus is a  symbolism for the young God, everybody’s own spirit and Christ nature.  We are in earthly life to develop this aspect of our being and that is  the only hero and conqueror who can overcome all ills and evils that  ever befell us and our world, and to this day continues to do so. The  Christ Spirit coming alive and being born in every human heart is  humankind’s long promised and awaited saviour and redeemer, the only one  who can save and redeem us. This part of us is pure spirit and  therefore born through immaculate conception by a virgin, the great  Mother of all life. Also being pure spirit, she eternally remains what  in earthly terms is known as virginal. Our Divine parents never had  anything to do with the sexuality that is required to bring any kind of  creature into being in earthly life. The Virgin Maria of the Jesus  legend is one of the many metaphors for the Goddess, the feminine aspect  and counterpart of the masculine part of the Divine.

Every earthly self contains, if only thus far in seedform, in the  deepest innermost core of its being a spark of the greatest light and  the Highest Star, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. For a very long  time this spark remains dormant and has to wait until the time is right  and the earthly has become sufficiently evolved for it to wake from its  slumber. The Sleeping Beauty story tells us about this process. Mother  Earth is one of God’s and Goddess’s physical manifestations and so is  each one of us.Whether we are as yet aware of it or  not, all of us are taking part in the Christ Festival celebrations. In  our prayers, meditations and quiet reflections we need to consciously  tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly minds into the  frequencies of the Highest. By joyously opening our hearts and souls in  praise of and thanksgiving to the giver of all life, the Universal  Christ, we are channels through which Its extra powerful outpourings of  blessing and healing energy can flow freely into all earthly life.

Each human soul through its own efforts has to develop their Divine  characteristics to their highest potential. Our true parents,  Father/Mother Creator, expects from all of us that as soon as we have  become sufficiently evolved we freely and willingly do our share of  assisting the birth of the Christ Spirit in our world, so that God’s  kingdom becomes ever more established on the Earth plane. Through giving  of our best at all times and in all situations, our god-like Christ  qualities and characteristics develop until we have grown into a  Christed one in our own right. For us the long promised saviour and  redeemer has appeared. There is only one person who can play this role  for us and that is you, me and everybody else. And because what is done  for one is done for all, everybody’s own thoughts, words and actions in  this way are capable of saving and redeeming us and also our world. 

Evolving into a Christed one who is fully at one with our Creator is  every human soul’s final destiny. And that is the esoteric higher  meaning of the Jesus legend. Although Jesus, the man, was a metaphor  that never existed in earthly form, the story of his life was given as a  demonstration of how each one of us in the fullness of time has to walk  in a true Master’s footsteps, capable of thinking and acting in a  masterly fashion. Being one with our Creator does not mean we are going  to be completely absorbed into Its energies and losing our individuality  and identity. That is not the idea at all. By developing and  integrating the characteristics of our Christ Self into our earthly  being, we are making them our own. In this process our energies  gradually become ever more refined and etherealised. This continues  until they are fully compatible with God’s. Nonetheless, we shall always  remain the precious and unique being we have been since the moment we  emerged as a mere creative idea from the heartmind of God.
 From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 25, 2018)

_*The Body Of Christ
*_
_*




*_​The Sun in our birthchart represents the  pull of our Highest Self, the Christ Spirit, who is constantly moving  us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Even the  meanest and lowest of us carries Its spark deep within the core of their  being. From the moment of our first release into earthly life, the  spirit of the Christ has been calling us back home into its loving  embrace. It has never left us and this is especially true during our  most traumatic encounters. On the command of the Divine the Angels are  there to support and steer us through them. The homewards pull is  particularly strong in the approach to, during and after the Christ Moon  festival, because it is followed by the Sun’s entry into Cancer, the  mothering and nurturing sign of the zodiac. This is the sign in which we  learn to appreciate the value of home and mother, traditions and roots.  

In the year 2016 the Christ Moon takes place less than twelve hours  before the Sun moves into Cancer and the Summer Solstice is with us.  This multiplies the pulling power of the two forces involved by much  more than two. I read this as a sign that the Universe with all its  might is trying to awaken as many of us as possible into the conscious  awareness of our true nature. Not one single race but all of us together  are God’s chosen people. We are part of the Universal Christ’s body.  And to assist our race’s evolutionary progress, with the help of the  many myths and legends that appeared in our world throughout the ages,  the Angels around the throne of the Highest, the Christ Circle, slowly  but surely brought us closer to God’s wisdom and truth. 

The great plan of life provides that this should continue until every  last human soul on the Earth plane understands who and what God truly is  and that each and every one of us is a young God in the making.  Comprehending the hidden esoteric meaning of the stories and parable of  the Jesus legend, rather than taking every word of them as literally  true and based on historical facts, is the last but one hurdle that to  this day has to be overcome by many earthlings.The final and even more difficult  obstacle is the total surrender to God. For a long time our earthly  selves had their own way – at least that’s what we thought. See the  links for ‘Free Will’ and ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’ at the end of this  chapter. During first part of our earthly development we are wilful and  selfish creatures who wish to please themselves most of the time. There  are those who indulge in atrocious behaviour. They may even be proud of  what they are doing and thinking they are getting away with it. Oh dear!  If only they knew what they are calling towards themselves in coming  lifetimes. Read more about this in ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’. 

Studying our lowest character traces at the giving and receiving end in  as many lifetimes as this may take, is part of the curriculum of the  initial stage of our earthly education. The early lifetimes keep us  occupied experiencing ourselves and those around us as jealous, greedy  and avaricious beings. That’s why it is not surprising that more than  traces of these qualities exist everywhere in our world. Because of this  large parts of humankind are struggling with the concept of total  surrender to God and would not dream of living in ways that do justice  to this the ultimate demand of the Highest. See the link for ‘The Lamb  Of God’. 

But we all eventually reach the point when we understand the laws of the  Universe and how they affect all life throughout the whole of Creation,  including ours. Because they make a great deal of sense to us, of our  own free will we make every effort to conduct our life strictly in  keeping with these laws. As soon as we willingly follow the instructions  we receive from our Highest Self’s, our consciousness absorbs ever more  of Its energies. The more we express our Christ Self, the more we  become one with the Universal Christ. 

To enter us into this elevated state it is not enough to merely go to  church on Sundays and there superficially confirm that we believe there  is a God. Our whole being needs to fill itself completely with the  desire to follow the instructions intuitively received from our inner  guidance, the living God within. In this process we become ever more at  one with the Christ Spirit, our God or Highest Self, the only one who  can dissolve the shadows of the past and transmute them into blessing  and healing energies for all life. With the help of these energies the  karmic ties and shackles of all our relationships, even the most  demanding ones we brought with us into this lifetime, are waiting to be  transformed into bonds of love and friendship.

These potent expressions of the Christ energies are also flowing into  our whole world on other occasions, for example during the Wesak Moon  and Festival, as well as the Summer and Winter Solstices or the Vernal  and Autumnal Equinoxes. It makes no difference whether we live in the  Northern or Southern Hemisphere. The Christ’s blessing and healing  energies simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet  equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does  not interfere with their flow.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘Obeying The Universal Laws’
•    ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’​

* * *​


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2018)

Aqua....who are you...if one discards the religion one is at a loss to anything else...no harm in asking..


----------



## Aquarius (May 25, 2018)

escorial said:


> Aqua....who are you...if one discards the religion one is at a loss to anything else...no harm in asking..



Do you mean one particular religion or all of them?


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2018)

I put religion in order of numbers...like the football league but I would prefer to know more of the players than the team....what are your facts/stats....yay or nay


----------



## Aquarius (May 26, 2018)

escorial said:


> I put religion in order of numbers...like the football league but I would prefer to know more of the players than the team....what are your facts/stats....yay or nay



Well, the players are God, our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the light of all lights and Sun of all suns. When we have left all belief systems of earthly life behind, we are ready for:

_*The Religion Of The New Age*_​
My dear children of the Earth, for you there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking down your noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They all contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As it was in the beginning, so it will ever be. The only thing that transforms itself from time to time is your grasp of spiritual issues; that is all. There is no conflict between the old religions and the new one. The spirit guides and Masters will continue their work behind the scenes of earthly life, the way they have done for a very long time. Until the last one of you has been released from its studies on the Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and supporting each one of you, as always. 

The more your perception of life changes and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to recognise each one in their true roles as your wise elder siblings in the vast family of life. Nothing has changed as far as they and you are concerned. They are still your best friends and helpers, your good shepherds in the world of light. Responsible for guiding and protecting the souls that have been given into their care, they diligently watch over their flocks by night, i.e. in the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long as they are still needed, they will be there for you to turn to and ask for help in times of distress.

Your guides and Masters in the world of light are presently preparing you and your race to occupy its rightful place in the Universe. Know that the spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you from each other, are now drawing you together again into the awareness of what, on the inner levels of life, has always been true, namely that all life is one. The further you advance into the New Age, the more each one of you will become aware that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy. 
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.


From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 26, 2018)

_*The Moon Cycles
*_
_*





*_
​ One  Moon cycle lasts approx. twenty-nine and a half days. At the end of  each one of these periods a conjunction of Sun and Moon takes place in  the Heavens. This is seen on the Earth as the New Moon. The expression  ‘the Heavens’ is a symbolism for the abstract, i.e. invisible to earthly  eyes, masculine aspect of the highest force of Creation, the Father or  God.Mother Earth is a physical  manifestation of His counterpart, the Goddess, the great Mother of all  life who is the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity. The ancients  thought of each New Moon as a consummation of the marriage between the  energies of the Sun and the Moon, Heaven and Earth, from which the Moon  is newly born. Each new Moon invariably signals a period of rebirth and  new beginnings for all life on our planet. If you are planning to get a  new project off the ground, this is the best time for doing so.

Although  this does not guarantee success, if a venture is meant to go ahead and  is launched at the time of the New Moon, it will do so with a great deal  more vim and vigour than at other times, because the supply of energies  available in earthly life has been renewed and is fresh once more. If  you watch out for this in future, you may notice that in the run-up to  each New Moon, it sometimes feels as if you were trying to wade through  molasses. No matter how hard you try and push, nothing will move. Wise  ones who notice this wait for the next New Moon, because they know that a  very special kind of magic is at work under whose influence things  start moving again, sometimes with breathtaking speed.

Whenever  the Sun and the Moon are in opposition to each other in the sky, a full  Moon lights up our world at night and the time has come for giving  thanks for everything that is and ever has been in our lives. The time  around the full Moon is also an occasion for finding enlightenment. But  what exactly is that? Spiritually, not knowing is darkness and knowledge  is light. Each time we find the answer to one of our questions, another  ray of the light of knowledge penetrates our inner darkness and  disperses a bit more of it. That is how, with the passing of time, step  by step our whole consciousness fills ever more with the light of  understanding.

This hardly ever happens through majestic  earth-shattering and world-changing flashes of inspiration, like the  main one of the Buddha legend. Yet, if in future you watch out when a  full Moon lights up the darkness of our nightly world – there’s much  meaning in that, come to think of it – you may notice that sometimes you  suddenly understand the causes behind difficult life situations and  relationships. Insights could dawn inside you that will somehow make  things more bearable and you may also get a better idea of what to do  about them.

It is possible to help things along. Whenever you  encounter circumstances in your life that are puzzling you and are hard  to resolve, ask your inner teacher, the wise one within, the Moon, the  Universe – whichever appeals to you most. The answers are sure to come,  sometimes when you least expect them. To ensure that you are ready to  receive them, set aside regular times for quiet reflections,  contemplations and meditations.
Recommended Reading:

·        ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’


·       ‘Enlightenment’


From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’


* * *​
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 27, 2018)

_*Why The Name The Christ Moon?
*_
_*




*_
​And  now let’s take a look at why the full Moon in Gemini is called the  Christ Moon. The superconscious faculties are the most important part of  our earthly self’s Divine inheritance. The mutable Fire sign  Sagittarius and its house, the ninth, are the domain in which this part  of our being is developed until it has been fully integrated into our  character make-up. Each subsequent lifetime that takes us through  Sagittarius or the ninth house brings further opportunities for a bit  more of these faculties. It takes many lifetimes of going round and  round the zodiac until this part of our nature has fully unfolded and  our earthly self has evolved into a Christed One in its own right.

During  the Sun’s annual transit through Gemini the full Moon takes place in  Sagittarius. Gemini represents the earthly mind and Sagittarius its  heavenly counterpart, the great Universal mind. Sagittarius is the  mutable Fire sign that disperses God’s creative ideas, known to the  ancients as the fire of the God’s. This fire is constantly coming forth  from the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Great Father, into  the whole of Creation. Naturally, His ideas are also flowing into us and  our world. And all of us can receive them as long as the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind is tuned into the right  frequencies.

This is how the full Moon in Gemini brings an  unhindered flow of energies direct from the Christ’s superconscious mind  into our earthly minds. This makes the link between the Highest forces  of life and humankind much more effective than at other times and an  extra powerful outpouring of the Universal Christ’s blessing and healing  energies into all aspects of earthly life takes place. Those who align  themselves to the Christ’s gentle, kind and loving energies add their  own whole being to this upliftment for our whole world.

We  earthlings do well to celebrate every full Moon, as each in its own  unique way provides us with additional bursts of the Great Mother’s  love, wisdom and truth to help us and our world to grow in  understanding. Every bit of it is Her gift and this can be much more  easily recognised during the times of the full Moons in Taurus and  Gemini. Physically as well as spiritually, each full Moon reflects the  maximum amount of the Sun’s light onto the Earth. Esoterically, light is  God’s wisdom and knowledge which throughout the ages has gradually  dispersed ever more of the darkness of human ignorance.

Astrologically,  the Moon is the symbol of our soul and its earthly personality with its  many and varied experiences, through which we all have to learn and  grow. Thus, our soul – the Moon – slowly gathers light, i.e. knowledge  and wisdom from the Sun – our Highest Spirit Self – that disperses the  darkness of the earthly self’s ignorance. By sharing what we find with  others so that it lightens up their darkness, God’s eternal wisdom and  truth are reflected back into our world where they grow ever stronger.  The soul is the memory bank in which every bit of knowledge the earthly  soul gathers is stored. 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’​

* * *​


----------



## escorial (May 27, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> Well, the players are God, our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the light of all lights and Sun of all suns. When we have left all belief systems of earthly life behind, we are ready for:
> 
> _*The Religion Of The New Age*_​
> My dear children of the Earth, for you there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes it takes on shape and meaning.
> ...



a reply worthy of a government minister.....i will go with my mental musings....it's all i have


----------



## Aquarius (May 27, 2018)

escorial said:


> a reply worthy of a government minister.....i will go with my mental musings....it's all i have



Better still, during times of quiet reflections on things go within and pay attention what the living God or wise one within you has to say about any questions you care to ask. You may be surprised!


----------



## escorial (May 27, 2018)

i much prefer to arrive at things with other peoples pov's......but i will give it a go


----------



## Aquarius (May 27, 2018)

escorial said:


> a reply worthy of a government minister.....i will go with my mental musings....it's all i have



P.S. How right and perceptive you are! Come to think of it, it’s a statement from the government of the whole of Creation.


----------



## Aquarius (May 27, 2018)

escorial said:


> i much prefer to arrive at things with other peoples pov's......but i will give it a go



They are worth considering, but what our inner teacher - in-tuition - says about something is much more important and above all reliable.


----------



## escorial (May 27, 2018)

i walked into a cathedral the other day to see an exhibit of a moon.....it was strange feeling walking in a place of faith with jah is not dead by the rolling stones playing in my ears


----------



## Aquarius (May 28, 2018)

escorial said:


> i walked into a cathedral the other day to see an exhibit of a moon.....it was strange feeling walking in a place of faith with jah is not dead by the rolling stones playing in my ears



And who please would 'jah' be?


----------



## Aquarius (May 28, 2018)

_*Receiving The Christ Blessings
*_
_*




*_
​The  inflow of the Christ energies in the approach to the Christ Festival  and for quite some time after it has the power of bringing healing and  peace through enlightenment to all who are ready for it. For a long time  all life on our planet has unconsciously taken part in the festivities  on the highest levels of life. The Angels around the throne of the  Cosmic Christ, the Christ circle, are calling those who have woken from  their spiritual slumber to consciously take part in them. May any  privileged spiritual knowledge we are finding never be used for selfish  purposes, but only for lifting our whole planet and all its lifeforms in  the visible and invisible world into the blessing and healing power of  the Cosmic Christ, our true Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, our  Highest or God Self, in whom we are all one.

Part of the human  predicament in earthly life has always been that we can only learn to  appreciate the value of anything through the loss/lack of it. This is  also true for our inner connection with God. That’s why during the first  stage of our earthly education, we lose the conscious awareness of our  inner bond with each other and God. And that explains the lack of  understanding what God really means one encounters in young and  inexperienced souls. The procedure ensures that once the connection has  been consciously restored, we value it so highly that we make very sure  never to lose it again. This educational phase lasts as many lifetimes  as are required to forget our true nature and our relationship with God.  We then suffer from the condition known as complete God-lessness. Make  no mistake about it, a state of suffering it is. However, it is only  necessary for the time it takes until our superconscious faculties begin  to open and unfold.

The worst feelings that result from this  state of consciousness are a sense of being lost in the Earth’s  environment and of not belonging here, which grows ever stronger. It is  intended to be but a temporary condition that, when these feelings get  too bad and overwhelming, we should go in pursuit of something that will  help us to overcome them. Without being aware of what we are doing, we  are in search of soul healing and that can only come about through  re-establishing our inner connection with God and all life. Although  this comes as news to our earthly self, our spirit and soul knew all  along that in truth none of us can ever lose it.

May you be among  the selected ones who are capable of receiving the inspiration of the  Highest. Regardless of the fact that our earthly self for a long time is  unaware of it, the inner link between the Christ Spirit and humankind  has never been disrupted. Over the ages it merely changed into an  unconscious one and for many of us at present it is turning into a  conscious one again. At the time of the Christ Moon and the Christ  Celebrations the Christ energies are particularly potent and can be felt  and received much more easily on the Earth plane. This is not only the  case at the exact time of the two Full Moons, but also in the run-up to  them and for some time afterwards.

Therefore, in our meditations,  reflections and prayers let us join forces and call upon God and the  Angels to teach us how to lift us and our whole world into the deepest  innermost heart of the Universe. May each one of us be used as a channel  through which Its blessing and healing energies flow with ever  increasing force into every human heart and soul in this world and our  other world, and from there into our planet’s soul and the soul of the  whole of Creation. Through this our own energies are cleansed and  purified, every aspect of our being heals and we are growing more  Christ-like ourselves. In the process of becoming an ever clearer,  brighter and purer conduit through which the blessing and healing power  of the Christ energies can flow into our world, we evolve into a  Christed one in our own right.

For true and lasting peace to  establish itself on the Earth the labour of our hands is as important as  that of our hearts, minds, spirits and souls. It can only come through  everyone’s concentrated efforts to radiate nothing but gentleness,  kindness and love into everything that comes our way. We need to hold  steadfast onto our inner conviction that we trust the Great Architects  plan of life and that we our world will forever be resting safely in the  hands of God and the Angels. This is the most vital contribution we can  make towards bringing our new and peaceful world into being.

Another  important requirement for the reign of peace in our world is never to  sit in judgment over anyone. It needs bearing in mind that for as long  as we look at our world with earthly eyes, it’s impossible to perceive  another’s spirit and soul. Even if we think the people around us are  ordinary and not particularly outstanding human beings, every one of us,  even the lowest of the low, has this aspect of their nature. Without us  ever catching a glimpse of it, it could be filled with light and they  could be carrying the jewel of love in their heart. And if we wish to be  loved and respected by them or anyone else, there is only one way of  going about it in earthly life and that is by showing others our respect  and loving them first.

Last but by no means least, let us give  thanks and praise to our Creator that the wisdom of the great plan of  life provided that the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the  world of light, would forever be guiding and protecting us – most of all  against ourselves and the destructive urges of our lower nature. How  hard all those behind the scenes of earthly life must have worked  throughout the ages to bring us and our world as much as we could  understand of the Christ Spirit’s light, in the form of myths and  legends that could easily be grasped by earthly minds.
 From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 29, 2018)

_*White Eagle On The Christ Moon
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of some of  the White Eagle group of guides’ words of wisdom about the significance  of the Christ Moon. The first one is from Stella Polaris June/July 2008  ‘The Spiritual Sun’, an inner teachings by White Eagle: ‘Many confuse  Jesus of Nazareth, Jesus the Master, with the bearer of the Christ  Light. Let us get it clear. The Light is the firstborn of the Great  Father/Mother of all life. Christ is the highest initiate from the Sun.  S/He is the bearer of the light and the firstborn of the Great  Father/Mother of all life. 

‘It is impossible to portray this being in anything that resembles a  human form, as the Christ is as far removed from that as a speck of sand  on the seashore from the mountain it once came from. This glorious  radiant Being is beyond all human comprehension. Its aura permeates more  than the Earth and Its vibrations reach to the innermost core of and is  part of not only every human spirit and soul, in earthly life and  elsewhere, but of anything that exists throughout the whole of  Creation.’

The second message is from Stella Polaris June/July 2008 ‘The Mystical  Marriage’: ‘In spring and summer, when it occurs, the Divine Mother is  most active. At the time of the Christ Moon this applies to the Northern  Hemisphere of your world. With your own eyes you can see the soul of  Mother Earth rising with new life in the many manifestations of her  beauty that in spring shows itself in the budding and opening of leaves  and flowers that add to the sweet fragrance of the Earth. Your planet is  one of the many physical manifestations of the Great Mother of all  life. As beautiful as this is, the physical part of the Earth is by far  less important than her spiritual background. The same applies to each  one of you.’

‘Through Mother Earth the Divine Mother opens Her heart and offers  Herself and Her love to the Great Father on the highest levels of life,  known to humankind as the Heavens. He draws Her up and lifts Her into  His power and glory. This is how the mystical marriage between the  spirit and soul of your world with the Highest is consummated. In  similar form a final initiation is waiting for all earthlings and some  of you are likely to be much closer to it than you realise. To some of  you it is already happening. What we are telling you here is the truth  and we prefer to speak to you of the higher and highest realities, and  of Eternity instead of destruction and death. The latter are temporary  and belong to earthly life. What we are bringing here is real and of far  greater concern to you than whatever may be happening to you tomorrow.  All earthly affairs are bound to pass away. Yet, that which takes place  in your deepest innermost soul will be with you forever.’

The third message is from White Eagle ‘Jesus, Teacher and Healer’: ‘The  Christ Festival is part of Whitsuntide. The Full Moon in Gemini is a  time of special power, when in ancient times people would gather to  celebrate and receive the blessing of this great outpouring of the  Christ Spirit onto the Earth. In their ceremonies they contacted the  planetary Angels They built a vast receptacle, an ‘etheric cup’ – shall  we call it a Grail cup? – and contacted the Angels in charge of Mother  Earth and asked them to pour the cosmic rays of the Christ-life through  the light of the Sun in the sky above them. This rite was known as the  baptism of the Christ festival.’

The fourth message is from the White Eagle Lodge’s News Flash June 2015:  ‘At the time of the full Moon in Gemini a great festival, known as the  Christ Festival, is taking place in the Heavens. An exceptionally  powerful spiritual outpouring from the Christ Spirit’s heart flows into  all human hearts and souls. It is a ceremony that takes place on the  plane known to us as white ether. That is the level of consciousness  where all souls can hold communion with the only born Son/Daughter of  the Great Father/Mother of all life, the Cosmic Christ. The Christ  festival takes place in the plane of reunion and true kinship with all  life. 

‘Those who are working there are looking to their earthly siblings in  the great family of life to act as channels, through whom they can pour  the light and love of the Christ Spirit into all human hearts and souls,  on the Earth plane and in the world of light. None is ever forgotten or  left out, of that you can be sure.’

 Last but not least, the essence of the  White Eagle Monday Thought 20.6.2016: ‘At the time of the Christ Moon  the Christ ceremony, one of the greatest Cosmic initiations, takes  place. This is the mystical marriage between Heaven and Earth when all  souls in earthly life are swept up into the vast concourse of souls who  have risen above that level and are now giving of their light to the  Earth. For most of you this ceremony occurs in the hours of dreamtime  and unconsciousness, but those who are ready can participate in full  consciousness in this Christ Festival.

‘We, your spirit guides, are observing the mystical marriage between the  soul of humankind and the Christ Spirit. We perceive it as the picture  of a lotus flower that is held by invisible hands on the highest level,  the Christ circle. The lotus flower is a symbol of the heart chakra of  each individual soul and of the whole human race. This flower is held  high in the mystical golden radiance that emerges from the throne of  God. In response the flower unfolds its petals into the shape of a bowl.  Above it shines the Light of all lights, the Star of all stars, the  Cosmic Christ, who is the beginning and end of everything. What we are  seeing is eternal life, your life, which we are bringing to you.’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​ 
​


----------

